# That Old Chestnut



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

What/What Not To Bring Over.

We have searched the Forum and have sorted out what we will bring over
to NZ and of course what is not allowed, these are being sold on Ebay and
also local adverts.

Chris from Pickfords (Removals) is visiting us next week to finalise our items
for transit in a 20 ft unit. But we can add stuff at their depot as and when.

Anything that is a must bring rather than a maybe. I know it is down to the individual but we may see a pattern emerging.

Thanks

Shane


----------



## tish-tish (Oct 8, 2011)

Can I ask what your removal/freight is costing? Were moving in April and so far not looking to take much at all but there are items I really don't want to leave behind.
Trying to figure out what's reasonable as far as costs and service included in that cost is baffling!
If you can advise it would be much appreciated.
Kind regards
Tish & John


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I will send you a pm

Shane


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Higgy said:


> What/What Not To Bring Over.
> 
> We have searched the Forum and have sorted out what we will bring over
> to NZ and of course what is not allowed, these are being sold on Ebay and
> ...


Good luck and be safe with the move!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> What/What Not To Bring Over.
> 
> We have searched the Forum and have sorted out what we will bring over
> to NZ and of course what is not allowed, these are being sold on Ebay and
> ...


The only 'must brings' are anything sentimental that you can't replace. I know it means that you may end up with stuff stuck long-term in the garage, but there are a couple of things from friends and family that in my 'be brutal with what you take' stage I left behind - and I regret it now.


----------

